# How bad are potatoes?



## tammy (Aug 26, 2004)

I read that potatoes are bad for cats. My cats love potatoes in all forms. I try to keep it away from them, but they're determined things and always manage to steal something. I've come home to sealed potato chip bags ripped open, had my french fries knocked over and stolen, had boiled potatoes that fell on the floor cleaned up. I've never noticed them having any problems after eating the potatoes. Obviously, I don't want to give them french fries and potato chips, but I was wondering if it would be okay to let them have some mashed potatoes or boiled potatoes as a treat.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

My cats get mashed potatoes about once a month. They LOVE them, and we have never had any problems. 

Take Care  
Abhay


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I've read that cats don't digest vegetables as well as meats (makes sense) but a lot of foods have potatoes in them. I'd imagine they can't be that bad, but I wouldn't feed them too often. The less they get them, the more special a "treat" they become


----------

